# schirftarten machen ps langsam



## daGo (14. Oktober 2001)

also ich hab folgendes problem:

hab jetzt win2k installiert und dann auch ps6.
mir is aufgefallen, dass die icons von den schriftarten in win2k jetzt anders aussehen (siehe erstes icon im anhang). stört mich eigentlich nicht weiter, nur hab ich jetzt meine alten schriftarten (siehe z.b. zweites icon im anhang) in den fontordner kopiert.
beim ps starten kommt jetzt immer bei der statusanzeige: 

schriftart "name der schriftart" wird gesucht...

1. das starten dauert auch viel länger als sonst
2. einige schriftarten kann ich in ps dann auch nicht verwenden
3. ps arbeitet VIEL langsamer (das ist auch mein größtes problem)

ich habe insgesamt nur 92 Schriftarten im fontordner, daran kannst also eigentlich auch nicht liegen.

bitte helft mir, hab auch schon versucht, ps neu zu installieren, bringt nichts!

daGo


----------



## Saesh (15. Oktober 2001)

erstmal zu deinem anhang:
die symbole richten sich nach postscript fonts und trutype fonts (ziehe dazugehörigen thread). diese tragen dann auch unterschiedliche symbole.

zu deinem problem:
- hoffe ich, dass du die schriftarten über die systemsteuerung >> schriftarten hinzugefügt hast, ansonsten gibt es ab und zu probleme mit der integrierung in windows und dessen anwendungen.
das könnte daher auch der erste grund für dein problem sein. ist ein sehr wichtiger.

- sicher weisst du, dass viele schriftarten den meisten speicher ziehen. ich denke mal, dass ein arbeitsspeicher von 128mb (wenn du nur ps laufen hast) mit der anzahl deiner fontz klarkommen sollte.

dann nochmal kurz zu deinen drei punkten im bezug auf das vorher gesagte:

1. mehr schriftarten müssen initialisiert werden. bei langsamen rechnern (<800mhz) mit wenig speicher kann dies oft längere zeit in anspruch nehmen.
2. da würde ich mich dann nochmal nach der fontart erkundigen bzw. nochmal meinen 1. tipp berücksichtigen-
3. siehe oben.


mfG
Saesh


----------



## daGo (15. Oktober 2001)

danke saesh,
hat mich schonmal weitergebracht.

habe einen p400 mit 256 mb ram (also eigentlich genug)
es werden jetzt alle fonts geladen, ich hab sie nochmal über systemsteuerung ... hinzugefügt.

ps ist leider immer noch sau lahm. hat das vielleicht was mit dem arbeitsvolumen zu tun? beim ersten start von ps sagte der mir, dass win und ps auf dem gleichen laufwerk oder so ihren arbeitsspeicher her bekommen... hab ich aber ansich geändert in ps, also auf ein anderes laufwerk gelegt. dánach hat sich aber nichts geändert...

ich bin hier langsam echt am verzweifeln... photoshop ist das wichtigste programm für mich!!


----------



## Saesh (15. Oktober 2001)

was mir und vielen anderen schon sehr geholfen hat ist, das neue service pack deines systems draufzuladen.

danach läuft vieles um einiges schneller... 


aber noch ein tipp: mit deinem system empfehle ich dir unbedingt ps alleine laufen zu lassen. nen p 400 ist net gerade schnell... natürlich sollte ps vernünftig laufen, aber man weiss ja nie welche faktoren da noch drauf einwirken.


----------



## mono (15. Oktober 2001)

*hehe...*

...hab 120 fonts drinnen aaber.. ich arbeite noch mit einem Pentium2 233MMX mit 96 MBRam hehe is das nich cool... ps braucht zum laden ca. 3-4 min und wenn ich nebenbei surfe braucht er ca. 1 1/2 min um tutorials.de zu laden...

war das jetzt offtopic wenn ja sorry

mono


----------



## Saesh (15. Oktober 2001)

wie schon erwähnt, liegt es am zusammenspiel bestimmter faktoren (zum teil auch oben genannt)....
performance ist das heiligste an einem pc.......


----------



## daGo (16. Oktober 2001)

hmm, nagut, vielleicht liegt es ja am p400 in kombination mit win2k, denn als ich noch win98 drauf hatte lief photoshop echt zügig.

meinste das servicepack für win2k? ich werd mal schaun, hoffe das es dann besser funzt!

thx für alles


----------



## Saesh (16. Oktober 2001)

hau dir das unbedingt mal drauf....


----------



## wo0zy (16. Oktober 2001)

hi, mein ps is auch arschlahm, und stürtzt ab und zu ab, aber ich denke das liegt eher an meinem 1458 schriftarten, ab und zu muss ich ps 8mal starten damit es geht!
liegt das wirklich and er masse der schriftarten oder kann das auch andere ursachen haben?

................EDIT...............
habe duron 800 mit 192mb ram
.............../EDIT...............


----------



## ephiance (16. Oktober 2001)

holt euch so nen font manager hat shiver schon tausendmal gesacht =)


----------



## daGo (16. Oktober 2001)

verdammt, ich hab jetzt das servicepack 2 für win2k installiertund es ist nichts besser geworden, leider...

hat noch jemand n tipp?

@darmastah: ok, welchen, wo gibts den und was bringt er?


----------



## cascardian (16. Oktober 2001)

ich hab nur 50 fonts installiert.

und wenn ihr glaubt das fonts das laden von ps langsam macht dann ladet mal das maximum an brushes rein, das hatte ich mal vor einem jahr gemacht. boahh das laden hat ne minute gedauert. jetzt hab ich nur noch die wichtigsten sachen und ps läd innerhalb von 10 sekunden.


----------



## daGo (16. Oktober 2001)

also laden (am anfang ) tut ps bei mir schon recht zügig, nachdem er nicht mehr probs mit den schriften hat.

nur beim arbeiten mit ps ist es wirklich ne qual!
es ist dabei total langsam! und nicht immer klappen tastenkombinationen wie "strg +" zum vergrößern oder "strg T" Frei Transformieren.

naja, ich hoffe immer noch, dass jemand dieses problem kennt..


----------



## wo0zy (16. Oktober 2001)

ups daran hab ich ja garnich gedacht, die brushes!! auweia, kein wunder warum ps so lahm is!


----------



## AUToPSY (16. Oktober 2001)

@dago

hmmm ich hab auch nen P400 und so an die 150 fonts drin. also mein PS läd in ca. 15 sekunden hoch (grad mal spasseshalber gestoppt)
weis nicht obs an den 492mb ram liegt  oder einfach nur weil ich nen SCSI rechner mit schneller pladde und gutem controller habe hehe. 

ich glaube also schon das es noch mit anderen sachen zu tun hat wie z.b. konfiguration oder eben das zusammenspiel mit deinen komponenten im rechner. 

hmm .. ne komplette neuinstallation des betriebssystems hilf auch sehr.


----------



## daGo (17. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von AUToPSY _
> *
> ich glaube also schon das es noch mit anderen sachen zu tun hat wie z.b. konfiguration oder eben das zusammenspiel mit deinen komponenten im rechner.
> *



ich hoffe, dass es so ist... ich weiß aber nicht so recht.. ich hatte mit win98 und ps keine probleme mit der geschwindigkeit




> _Original geschrieben von AUToPSY _
> *
> hmm .. ne komplette neuinstallation des betriebssystems hilf auch sehr.
> *



aahh nein verschohn mich, ich hab in der letzten woche einmal win 98 wieder drauf installiert und 2 tage später win2k, weil ich n virus drauf hatte
ne, also bevor ich das mache, möchte ich sicher sein, dass ich alle möglichkeiten ausprobiert hab.


*noch irgendwelche tipps???*


----------



## Shiivva (17. Oktober 2001)

Huhu!

Ich kann Dir echt nur einen Fontmanager empfehlen!
Typograph (den benutz ich) hat sogar die absolut nützliche Funktion "Schriftgruppen Schnellzugriff".
Du legst für Deine verschiedene Ordner (in einem speziellen Verzeichnis) an,
z.B.
Pixelschriften
Lieblingsschriften
Script
SansSerif

oder wie auch immer.

Der "Schriftgruppen Schnellzugriff" lädt sich z.B. beim Starten von Windows (muss natürlich nicht, kannste auch manuell starten ) und beim Klick auf Ordner Pixelschriften z.B. werden alle Schriften die sich darin befinden aktiviert und Du kannst sie benutzen,
a) so lange bis Du sie wieder deaktivierst oder
b) Du den PC neustartest...

Finde das extrem nützlich, weil so beim Windows\Fonts-Ordner nur die Systemschriften enthalten muss...


----------



## Morphenc (2. November 2001)

Hiho

Hab PS auf meinem 800er PentiumB mit 256 SDRAM laufen. Nebenbei hab ich genau 297 verschiedene Fonts auf der Pladde. Hab gerade eben mal gestoppt und mein PS lädt in ziemlich genau 7 Sekunden 
Vielleicht hilft gegen diese Performanceprobs auch ein "Speeddisk"...
Das Einzige was an meiner Performance kaut, sind die Filter. Hab gemerkt das wenn ich viele Filter draufmache, die Leistung/Geschwindigkeit meines CPUs am Ar..äh...dort wo die Sonne nie scheint ist  Deswegen mach ich mir keine Filter mehr drauf (die brauchts ja sowieso nicht, ausser ein par vorinstallierten Defaultfilter von PS)


----------



## RuffRyda (3. November 2001)

Und wo bekomm ich den Fontmanager her?


----------



## Morphenc (4. November 2001)

Fontmanager gibts hier 
Ist shareware...


----------

